# new member



## Seth Johnstone (Jul 6, 2003)

hi everyone my name is seth johnstone i just signed up trying to find some things out


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM Seth!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 6, 2003)

Howdy Seth


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey Seth, hows it going


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM. Its a great place with a lot of super info...enjoy!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 6, 2003)

welcome to IM, hope you learn a lot!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome Seth!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)




----------

